# WHo has fallen in?



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well todays events got me wondering .....

who has :::

Fallen in once

fallen in more then once

will never fall in

If you don't mind sharing post where, if you lost anything and what you learned.. 


(yes Im trying to make myself feel better):thumbdown:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

For those that dont know you can click the circles above to be counted in the poll .
thanks
Oscar


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

This guy!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I havnt, but you forgot two choices...

No, not yet

and

Only when I stand in seventy feet of water and rock back and forth to test the stability of my new kayak.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lmao good point . who does that seriously...


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Rolled my Trident 13 one time, I was lucky and I was just on a leasurely crab island and harbor paddle so I only lost sunglasses. I am sure that it is a matter of time till I flip the T160 because it feels a little more tippy than the 13. I think that I will just keep my butt in the seat.


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

Ox, 

I've flipped both my OK Malibu 2 and my PA in the surf....

Lost some shades and got my crackberry wet. 

Now I have an IPhone and EVERYTHING gets tied down. Lost a small pair of braid scissors and a bag of bait last time. 

Barrett


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Makes me feel better that I'm not alone.

Barret just curious do many of the PA guys stand up in the gulf??..


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

Ox, 

I'd have to say we all do... That's why we have PA's. We're not trying to show off how strong we are dragging them up and down the beach. 

LMAO... B


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol I do miss mine well except the dragging part hopefully one day I can feel comfortable enough with this dang knee


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have only fell out on purpose but have had some close calls.bout got dumped once when a deuche bag jet skiier flew by me at a high rate of speed.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Hell I will make all of you boys feel better....... I was in my heritage redfish 14, the gulf was SLICK CALM and my dumbass leaned over to look at a shark I had on that was about 30ft below...........yep there I went!!!! Lucky I had a lanyard on my rod and was able to hop back on quick and still catch the shark!!!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang that's crazy 

This was a good reminder to practice getting on back on your yak every time u get a new one


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I rolled in my Malibu during a thunderstorm when I took cover under a dock and filled up with water and the other time when I was with u in 4' swells in the bay. I've lost I'd say at least 4 rods and reels and tons of tackle.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I rolled my tandem last year in the surf twice in 2 hours. It wasn't as much of a roll as it was several rolls. I guess that's what you ask for when you're taking out shark bait in yellow flags...


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

Got flipped in the PA12 by a decent sized wave. It snuck up me and turned me sideways, and then I was along for the ride. The kayak landed on top of me and left somme large bruises on the back of my arms and one of my ribs. It hurt but all in all I was fine. Nothing was lost as everything was stowed and tied down. Now I walk it in just about every time from alittle more than waist deep water.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweety yak have u been in a PA 14?
Just wondering how the 12 compares .is it hard to hop in with waist deep water?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Dang that's crazy
> 
> This was a good reminder to practice getting on back on your yak every time u get a new one


Hey Beast are you still in town or are you in SD?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Still in town have about 3 weeks left most my house is packed up .


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

I have not been in a PA14 so I cant compare. I have got in the yak in waist deep a couple of times due to the beach errosion at Navarre beach following the storms. I dont find it overly difficult but someone may if they are not flexible at all. I would reccomend having the drive out if you have a choice, othrwise you might whack your shins throwing your legs over.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Well not yet for me, and hope I'm not jinxing myself, not looking forward to it lol! And damn chaps, never woulda thought, I gotta hear that story now, lol!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Couple of times in the surf but never rolled it with gear on board. Got catapulted once playing in the surf with no gear.


----------



## b16acrx1988 (Jul 8, 2012)

Not yet but have already lost or broke a bunch of stuff without flipping in my 8 trips in my outback. I hope this doesn't jinx me.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Got rolled in the surf at Navarre a couple years ago and still have a scar. Also lost a box of tackel, hat, prescription sunglasses, broke one rod, and would have lost a lot more dignity but it was early and only a few folks were on the pier to see me.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

BTW, it is better to practice yak re-entry in shallower water!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I've eaten it pretty hard a few times in my little OK Frenzy while running out shark bait, but mostly because I was screwing around. 

Fell out of my Outback once due to a leg cramp. Kayak stayed upright, I just straight up rolled out.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Fell in once on a pelican kayak in ruff chop. Lost new rod and real and ruined an I-phone. I have been more careful since and now ride a more stable Malibu Stealth 14. However, I plan to fall in again as I work up courage to throw a net from the yak.
Greg


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

When I was in SC, I used to fish the inland rivers for specks, reds, and flounder. There it was a 6-7 foot tidal swing. So the banks were very steep mud banks. Well one time I heard some reds splashing around in a secluded pond/creek that was basically cut off from the main river. I wanted to get back there. So I run my bow up on this mud bank. I was in my Mariner so I had flipped up my drive to get the boat on the bank. 

Well don't try to manuver around the propel drive with just the bow on the bank. I quickly into the drink and was up to my waste in puff mud and water up to my neck. I could hardly get out and back into the yak. I stunk from the puff mud and was covered. I called it a day after that. I did not want it to get any worse. Luckily the yak stayed upright and my gear stayed on.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> When I was in SC, I used to fish the inland rivers for specks, reds, and flounder. There it was a 6-7 foot tidal swing. So the banks were very steep mud banks. Well one time I heard some reds splashing around in a secluded pond/creek that was basically cut off from the main river. I wanted to get back there. So I run my bow up on this mud bank. I was in my Mariner so I had flipped up my drive to get the boat on the bank.
> 
> Well don't try to manuver around the propel drive with just the bow on the bank. I quickly into the drink and was up to my waste in puff mud and water up to my neck. I could hardly get out and back into the yak. I stunk from the puff mud and was covered. I called it a day after that. I did not want it to get any worse. Luckily the yak stayed upright and my gear stayed on.


Dang I hate rotting Mud smell ... Thanks Everyone for posting their experience . I'm not alone .
My wife is still making fun of me . She can stand up in a pelican 116 and throw a bait net . She said she would teach me how to stand properly...


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

*Not Yet,* Came close twice in 1967 when “Wild Bill Taylor” & I almost rolled my folbot. Once on the Stanislaus river and once on Puta Creek out of Lake Berryessa.

OH Yeah, also once in Puget Sound about 200yds off Whidbey Island when two Orcas succeeded in scaring the living S**T out of me by “Skying” not 50’ from me. I think those dam whales are still laughing at us.


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

Once when I tried to stand up in my OK Scrambler, and once on a kayak trip in San Diego trying to fix the seat position. If we're counting rolls in the surf after yakking out shark baits, then it's a lot more!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Once in my Outback in a surf landing,got sideways barely,flipped lost my sunglasses and pride.Twice in Juniper Creek.One time I leaned over too quickly to get a chicks paddle she dropped,the second I was going under a log and got sideways in the current.The river swims were in my Tarpon 120.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sure I flip at least once a year and sometimes more. Maybe I'm just uncoordinated.


----------



## Tennesseeyakker (Aug 26, 2012)

Hmm, so far I have never fell in. I did see a guy stand up in 70' of water one time and test the stability of his new Cuda......that was enough for me to avoid falling in at all costs, lol I do believe that I have learned from that young man's mistake..lol but of course I would NEVER EVER try to stand up that far out in the ocean, lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## Tennesseeyakker (Aug 26, 2012)

But if and when I do fall in:whistling:..I will say....GOLLYLEE!! Lol


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll stick to fiberglass and outboards...:whistling:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I feel much better that over 70% has gone swimming  

Mullet hunter you should try it sometime. A lot of us have boats as well as yaks . Most the time its just easier for me to go in the kayak . Its usually more enjoyable and I catch more fish . PLus I don't worry about gas, oil and outboard problems. Dont get me wrong I still love boating but like I said earlier its just easier plus i get a decent workout  .


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

I did my second time out fishing in a kayak. I had borrowed one from a lady i work with. It was a hobie malibu, not really set up for fishing . I took it out at the naval live oaks to fish the grass flats. It was pretty calm that day as I was catching specks on a top water lures. I had a bucket with me in the area behind the seat. I reached back to get something, and it flipped just that fast. I lost a bucket, a rod, and my phone got wet. It was a fun experience though.


----------



## dvldocz (Nov 9, 2011)

I have to change my vote to multiple times after this weekend...Was paddling out shark baits and I am paddling in and I see one of the lines run so I stop in the middle of the water to spectate and sure enough a small rogue wave comes while I am sideways and I dump it in like 3' of water. On top of that I am paddling out in the dark again later and I am sitting on the leader so I have to situp to pull the leader out from under me and sure enough...tippy, tippy, flippy, flippy... The worst part was it was dark, the kayak ended up upside down, and when I looked beside me, there is the shark bait in the water about 6" away. Oh and the guys on the shore guiding the reels didn't even know I went over. Yeah for me and being the FNG for the night!


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

I haven't fallen out involuntarily, but jumped out of my PA12 in 10 foot of water to make sure I could get back in, Last week I had a 10 to 12 foot shark almost tip me becuase my drag was to tight though, that was scary


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes while trying to look over a grass shoreline into a pond in west bay!! Good thing I was standing and water was only 1 foot deep, kayak stayed upright and nothing lost but my pride! Lol!


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Once for me. It was to rough to fish but my neice talked me into taking the Hobie tandem out less the fishing gear to see how rough of water the Hobie could handle. We made it out and spent 30 minutes in 4' seas without flipping. When we started back in I said we needed to jump out and swim the yak in to keep from flipping in the surf. She reasoned we would get wet either way so lets try making it through the surf. Well we didn't flip. We pitch poled. She was in the front and got wet. I was in the back got wet, a busted lip and a bloody nose. Since then if there is any surf at all we jump and swim in.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

At Navarre in my 14 Malibu. Coming in. Waves were big enough for the 20 or so surfers to be out. I thought I would just ride the wave. I found myself sitting on the crest of the wave and then the kayak started to turn sideways. I was in about 8ft. of water and the kayak upside down. Everything hanging like tree roots. I'm hopping up and down and the next wave helped get it back over and pushed me up into the next sand ledge so that I am now head above water. Got it in and lost an untied big King, and a couple other small items. I did have my floatation vest on. Now I lash everything down, carry minimal in the first place and jump in, at about 6 ft of water and swim it in safely everytime.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bonsai I think I will start being even more minimalistic myself its hard to make urself leave some stuff home. but when it comes down to it I only use a handfull of things


----------

